# Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti



## Franky (11. September 2009)

Eine sauleckere Sache, die ruckzuck fertig ist!!!

Für 2 Personen:
- ca. 400 g Garnelen (Tiger Prawns), (rohe TK-Ware ist top)
- 1 - 2 Chili-Schoten
- 4 - 5 Schalotten (je nach Größe)
- 3 - 4 Knoblauchzehen
- 8 kleine Rispentomaten ("Pflaumentomaten")
- Pfeffer, Salz, Thymian, Oregano, Zitronensaft, Zitronengrass
- Olivenöl
- Spaghetti

Zubereitung
- Spaghettiwasser aufsetzen
- Schalotten, Chili und Knobi klein würfeln/hacken
- Öl in Pfanne anheizen
- Schalotten, Chili und Knobi rein, kurz anschwitzen
- Garnelen dazu
- Tomaten waschen und vierteln
- Spaghetti ins kochende Salzwasser
- Kräuter, ein Spritzer Zitrone und Gewürze rein
- Tomaten rein
- Spaghetti abgießen und in die Pfanne - kurz durchschwenken
- ab auf den Teller und Mjamm!


----------



## Housecat (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti*

Super Rezept. Habs jetzt am Wochenende zubereitet und war wirklich der Hammer. Hab allerdings noch ein paar Venusmuschel dazugegeben. #h


----------



## Franky (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti*

@ Hauskatze:
Hast Du die Muscheln in einem Sud extra vorgekocht, ausgelöst und das Fleisch reingegeben, oder einfach in die Scalotten/Knobi/Öl-Pampe mit reingeworfen?


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti*

Kann man übrigens im Norgeurlaub relativ einfach aber geschmacklich genauso genial umformen:
Statt Spaghetti einfach Kochbeutelreis kochen und statt der Garnelen einfach Streifen von frisch gefangenem Fischfilet nehmen...


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti*

Hmmmmm..... Schade, dass Bilder nicht riechen oder schmecken.... :q


----------



## ollidi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti*

Und das noch um diese Uhrzeit. :q

Das muss doch ansetzen. :m

Sieht aber lecker aus.


----------



## Kotzi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ganz fix und lecker: scharfe Garnelen mit Tomaten und Spaghetti*

versuch die tomaten mal kurz zu blanchieren , haut ablösen und nicht lange in dem knobi charlottensud mit zu lassen
auf die tomaten zu beißen ist echt ein geschmackserlebnis neben den garnelen
und ich würd mehr knobi nehmen das aber nur weil ich n fetischist in sachen knoblauch bin^^


----------

